# New Pic's of my GTR R34 ((Saudi Arabia))



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

hi guys.

these are some pic's for now :clap: 

I hope you like them  








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

cheers:smokin:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That car is mean! 

Spec??


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Give us a job!!! I am thinking of going to the middle east for work. Ahhh... no income tax.... ahh


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

A very good looking R34 you have got there, maxman.

Just to add Rostampoor the spec is in the link in his siggy.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

didn't notice, tnx!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Love it apart from the rear wing. 

Apart from that its absolutely superb IMO. 

What make is the bonnet?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Top secret carbon fibre Bonnet


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks absolut stunning , nice photography:bowdown1:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What a car!!, What I would give to even just say I OWN one of these monsters!!


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

wow .. great looking car mate 

keep it up


----------



## Mark350GT (Jan 13, 2007)

looks incredible!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice spec and tough looking car :thumbsup:

Bonnet isn't a Top Secret one though - it doesn't have the 2 vents to let the heat out near the windscreen.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

agree with bean. that's not the TS bonnet. as for the car itself :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice car! The bonnet I think is Border Racing.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

wow....thats a beauty!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That's freaken sex on wheels


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely! is it a proper mines car?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very good,love the big wing,it suits the car very good.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

These are the mods, but it is defiantly not a Top Secret bonnet



> Skyline GT-R Modifications:
> 
> ENGINE:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

That does it.
As soon as I can afford it (like in 45 years or so), I'm getting a white R34GTR 

Lovely looking car.


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

stunnnig, I WANT IT


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Very very nice mate, would take the headlight eyebrows off tho IMO. Apart from that....:smokin:


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Lovely pictures maxman  (touching the wood)

@ChristianR
No, it is not


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Many Thanks to All members they support my R34

more pic's coming soon

cheers


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

is that the car in the mines dvd?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys.:wavey: 

More pic's @

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2247337/1

I hope you like it  

cheers


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats one car porn. do you happen to have higher resolution of them? Are you able to zipped them up? They would make a nice screen-saver.


----------



## Luki (Jan 3, 2007)

An impressive R34...a real Godzilla
nice shots!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Zchua said:


> Thats one car porn. do you happen to have higher resolution of them? Are you able to zipped them up? They would make a nice screen-saver.



I have high resolution :thumbsup:


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

PM sent!


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

The bonnet is neither Top secret nor border racing.
BORDER PARTS CATALOG.

I am sure it is Off the shelf copy popular in Japan and Bankok as copy of Top secret with NO side vents. 

Of course it does not matter as the car looks amazing.

By the way maxman; Is the trunk carbon fiber or is it just painted black for looks?? It doen not look carbon to me but I could be wrong!

Thanks


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning car mate


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

First pic looks great. Nice job on the R!


----------



## AmGT-R (Dec 20, 2005)

Maxman has one of the sexiest Skyline GT-Rs in Saudi, the trunk is painted black.

You barely find him driving it hard, he's always cruising 

-AmG-


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Maxman, aren't you facing any problems with the cops in regards to the stickers and labels?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Liquid Crystal said:


> Maxman, aren't you facing any problems with the cops in regards to the stickers and labels?


Sometimes  

But I can deal with them :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

STUNNING ...........


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

maxman said:


> Sometimes
> 
> But I can deal with them :thumbsup:


hahahahaha, so you got connections with the cops  Good luck man, I wish you all the best. Let us know if you are ever coming to Jeddah :thumbsup:


----------



## R32Lee (Jan 18, 2007)

What an awesome r34....great work that man!


----------

